# Window Treatments: What to do with 4 windows in a row?



## gma2rjc

-Build a full wall of shelves around the windows. From the floor to the ceiling.

-Maybe put some shallow cabinets along the wall beneath the level of the windows and put shelves on the rest of the wall. 

-Use deeper cabinets at the bottom beneath the shelves and have a window seat in front of all four windows or under the two center windows only.

-Wrap it around to include the wall behind the tv. Hang the tv on the wall and all the electronics could go in the cabinets beneath.


----------



## xorion

My wife is a designer and we have one large and two small windows. This is what she did. 









She made the curtains herself from silk; they are decorative and we never open or close the curtains. We do open and close the shades as needed. I am quite happy with what she did. The shades are Hunter Douglas and I think they ran somewhere around $700 to $800.


----------



## calnelson

*Four windows*

What a wonderful opportunity to make a "window statement!" Clearly this was meant to be a major architectural feature in the room. What if you used a long bar with one panel between each window and of course one on each end? That would provide a symmetrical image. In thinking about color, the dark color might take away from the overall look. Wonder if you used a soft print that included the couch color and a little of the wall color so it all meshes? More subtle would be richer looking but still visually interesting. Don't know if you like the look but you could puddle the panels on the floor.


----------



## Rose Duffy

Here's a window treatment you might consider. It's two sheer scarves draped on a foam covered rod. The long pieces comming down each side of the center window are seperate. Check out yYouTube to see how to hang it


----------



## calnelson

*Window treatments*

The scarves are really lovely. Very soft and graceful...wonder if in this case you might consider using something a little more substantial fabric-wise to balance the sectional. The sectional has some visual weight to it and the scarves might feel a little light weight being so near it. Just a thought.


----------

